
Autodesk SketchBook went free – Why? - newsform
Autodesk announced the other day that their cross-platform (Mac, Windows, iOS, Android) drawing app, SketchBook, is now free:<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sketchbook.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;sketchbook-everybody&#x2F;
</code></pre>
It had been a $25&#x2F;year subscription, and seemed to be a relatively popular app. What does this mean? Is this a failure of subscription pricing, or were they just unable to compete in a crowded art market?
======
ToxicHalf
Personally I have no idea why but thank you for posting this as this is
awesome for me to know.

